# Quick dry method for type A's



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey all, I pulled a sample, about the size of a marble, off one of my plants last night and wanted to smoke it.

In complete contempt of the 'patience' laws in growing and cultivating mj, I searched this site for a speedy way to dry it out so I could smoke it. Some people have used the microwave in desperation, then I read that the high heat of the microwave can destroy the thc molecule. Someone else suggested to put the bud on your computer and leave it there for 6-12 hours. But I didnt have the patience for that at the time, so tried a new method that seemed to work:

I put the bud in a little container and put it in my oven--set to 125 F-- for 2 hours. I took it out after 2 hours (didnt even need oven mitts!) and squished it up and smoked it. The flavor wasnt great, but it was pretty dry and got me high as a kite.

Just thought I'd share in case there are any other impatient types out there looking for a speedy way to dry their bud samples.  

Rehab


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 26, 2007)

*hey nice one. I agree that patience is a virtue but coming from someone like me who is on their first crop with nothing to smoke from their last crop, thats seems like a nice way of getting your test buds speed cure while you wait for the bigger better buds to come along.

We knew one person who microwaved his buds. I never saw him do it but he did and his stuff was definately the nicest stuff i have tried. Simply picked a nice looking bit off, chuck it in the microwave on full power for no more than 10 seconds and there we have it.

I wouldnt microwave an entire batch, becuase its silly. its just nice to be able to speed cure a teeny tiny bit while you wait for the rest 

In comparison i tried this guys bud that had been properly cured and it was slightly more potent to the zapped one i tried a few weeks before.*


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 26, 2007)

I did a google search yesterday on this and _read_ that the thc molecule begins to degrade at 145 F so that would make sense. Mine is still pretty early in flower--week 4-- so I didn't want to risk killing any of the thc molecules. I needed them all, So I couldnt risk the microwave.

Btw I really have no idea if this 145 degree thing is true or not, I'll have to do a little more research. Because I am sure when you cook mj into brownies or whatever the thc is exposed to higher heat than 145  so I don't know.

But today I tried another little sample and put this one in the oven at 125 for 1 hour (not 2) and it was perfect. RIght out of the oven it seemed to be a little moist still, but after a few minutes it crisped up.

:bongin:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 26, 2007)

lol i allways have to sample too. i put mine on the cable box with a plate over it and in about two hours its ready and dont taste that bad lol. well glad to hear u got high from it thats a plus lol peace.


----------



## the_riz (Mar 27, 2007)

yeah this oven method worked pretty well, i mean it still tasted like veg, but today were testing a few popcorns with the plate and tea towel method. in a dark cupboard. 

Well get them out later today, if there not done, we will oven a couple of small ones and place the others in a computer case for half an hour, and see what comes out best.

as for the temps, im not sure if it does destroy THC content or not, all i know is it got me high as a kite lol

and as for curing our batch in a couple of weeks when there ready, well be doing it all completely by the book, maybe even for 2 to 3 weeks some of it. string across a cardboard box


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 28, 2007)

I grew up on a farm and ive taken a bud and stuck it close to the mufler of the tractor and ive also put it in alum foil and put it on the engine block while driving and then stop to get it. Slim


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey mods or anyone in the know: Does anyone know at what temp the thc molecule begins to degrade? I have been researching this on the internet and keep finding all kinds of conflicting information. Some say 145 degrees F, then I read that you can cook mj at temps as high as 375 and not degrade the thc molecule  . Also, wouldn't smoking or vaporizing use high temps? Or does that just turn the thc into vapor form which you then inhale?

Btw I never did well in chemistry,plus I'm baked right now, so hopefully the above makes sense. :bong2:


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 29, 2007)

Yea... i'm fairly confused myself since I've made some wicked batches of butter and then bake it in brownies haha at high heat and get wickedly blasted.

I don't know, but I know that THC does good in fatty substances... maybe depending on what it's cooked with - the thc might actually be getting some protection  from the heat.


----------



## MrOysterhead (Apr 18, 2007)

i gave a sample of a few of the popcorn buds to my friend tonight , they dried in my car for 10hrs on and piece of paper, ill let you  know tomorrow if he liked it or not  peace, i think im going to have to try to oven thing in the morning , im been sober to long waiting for my crops to finish...


----------



## turtledro (Apr 24, 2007)

I allways thought THC was rleased a little bit higher like 230 or something. But there is a diffrence between released and destroyed. i guess when you cook it it cant be released through vapors since nothing is burning. and since its fat soluble it prolly just chills with the butter.

Thats only my guestimate though


----------



## LURD (May 10, 2007)

Hello All,

     I have been doing this for years. When I have to sample, (and I always do,) I will put the bud(s) in a food dehydrater for alittle while. They won't get hot, and they  sure do get dry!

     Picked mine up at a second hand store for a couple of bucks. 

Tnx,

LURD


----------



## Thorn (May 26, 2008)

i know this is an old thread but i thought it was interesting and i was looking for something like this a while ago.

Does anyone know how much 125 * F is in C?


----------



## MamaGreen (May 26, 2008)

125 degrees Fahrenheit = 51.6666667 degrees Celsius


----------



## Nova (May 26, 2008)

When making cannabutter you boil your stash for 1-2 hours, depending on you. i believe the boiling point of water is 180F or 100C. 

There is some potency loss due to the heat, but not alot. Heat is needed to break the bonds of cannaboids and have them bond to the fat molecules in the butter or oil! 

Like all things you wanna have enough, just not too much!


Nova

p.s.
You can take a fresh clipping of your plant, throw it into a pot with water, add some butter, boil it for 1 hour, and make brownies with the butter. However, you gotta use some good sized chunks, not any popcorn pot. Its the fastest way i know while preserving the potency!


----------



## gagjababy (May 26, 2008)

I quick dry using the microwave but I sandwich the nug in between two slightly damp paper towels, I put it in the microwave for 20 sec and remove the top layer of paper towel and let the steam rise, once it cools, I repeat until dry which usually happens in 3 or so cycles.
Bud to bowl in 1 minute!


----------



## MrPuffAlot (May 26, 2008)

dude waiting 2 hours is some patience.

fudge all that.  just throw in microwave for 10seconds at a time until
dry to taste then smoke.. 

2 hours?? haha


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2008)

Make sure that you put it in for :10 and not 1:00--I started a fire in my microwave and destroyed the bud that way...:shocked:


----------

